# First day with my new macro lens!!!!!!



## Sirrick (Apr 26, 2010)

HEY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

well, today finally I got my Canon 100 L, I need to thanks a lot of  people around here for all the help deciding which lens I was going to  get. I almost got the sigma 150 instead of this one, but after playing  around with my 70-200 plus  extension tubes and Magnifier filter (500D)  without using IS and fixed in 150mm, I realized how difficult was to  focus hand-holding, then I did the same at 100mm, and then at 100mm with  IS, and I know I'm not going to use a tripod, then I got the canon!. I  can tell you that the IS doesn't help with the final sharpness of a  macro picture with flash, but makes the focus a lot easier. 

OK then, about my first day with my new "L toy": I play tennis a lot  therefore I don't really like the wind, but since today I officially  HATE IT!!. I was trying to take pictures of some flowers with a soft  breeze, and it was almost impossible!!!!.
Another thing surprised me, is that EVERY SINGLE THING becames  interesting and a possible subject when we are talking about macro  Photography!!

OK, now some pictures!!. the first and the second pictures are crops  because the spider was like 3mm long and the fly like 5mm. I would like  to here some comments about them and please be as critical as you want  to be, I really want to learn. and BTW, sorry, I couldn't find prettier  "models"


----------



## LaFoto (Apr 26, 2010)

Agreed, they are not precisely "pretty" .
But you got close! And that's the fun of going "macro", isn't it?
Now as someone who does not own a dedicated macro lens, and how has to made do with a zoom lens with macro function (which doesn't offer true "macro" settings!), there is little I can say about your photos here, other than that I usually find macro photos even more interesting if the perspective is very different from how I'd usually see a fly or a spider, like a "portrait" (total front view), or some other angle that will give you the "Whoa"-effect (and the creeps ).


----------



## Sirrick (Apr 26, 2010)

LaFoto said:


> Agreed, they are not precisely "pretty" .
> But you got close! And that's the fun of going "macro", isn't it?
> Now as someone who does not own a dedicated macro lens, and how has to made do with a zoom lens with macro function (which doesn't offer true "macro" settings!), there is little I can say about your photos here, other than that I usually find macro photos even more interesting if the perspective is very different from how I'd usually see a fly or a spider, like a "portrait" (total front view), or some other angle that will give you the "Whoa"-effect (and the creeps ).



hehe, yes, that's the fun!!. 
and thanks for the advice, I will keep it in mind!

cheers!


----------



## icassell (Apr 26, 2010)

Very nice!  Yes, even tiny amounts of wind will drive you bonkers!


----------



## candacebanks (May 1, 2010)

i like it!  and i want a macro lens---to see a bug this close up...amazing!  i need to find the thread that helped you decide on your macro lens...if anyone knows where that's at, can you pm me?


----------

